# BELO HORIZONTE & Outskirts



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> Remaining shots of Pampulha:
> 
> DSC01585 by Frederico Belo Horizonte, on Flickr


The girl with the light blue jeans in the middle looks pretty. :cheers:



Fred_ said:


> DSC01603 by Frederico Belo Horizonte, on Flickr
> Hope you enjoyed!


I like these mosaics. Have they be done on the munis initiative or is it private?


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Galro said:


> The girl with the light blue jeans in the middle looks good. :cheers:


Definitely! She has one of those exotic Brazilian looks.



Galro said:


> I like these mosaics. Have they be done on the munis initiative or is it private?


Munis. It's a work from Portinari. The technique used is an old Portuguese style. kay:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice thread !


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, GIM!


----------

